# Black Dial Longines 6B/159 (1943)



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if this dial is correct or ever seen a similar one?

The hands look authentic but luminous dot under the '6' appears to be off centre!

Could this be a poor quality redialed MoD 1950's dial or is it a complete fake?










Thank you.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Have no idea really but does look a bit iffy. And is there black paint on the second hand, especially at the centre?


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> Have no idea really but does look a bit iffy. And is there black paint on the second hand, especially at the centre?


I think that is where the luminous paint has come off. I have tried google searching these but cannot find any information.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

I'm no expert, but all the centre-seconds versions i've seen have been white-dialed RAF issued...with numerals in a much smaller and neater font. A google image search for Longines 6b/159 should bring up a few examples of what i mean.

The case & hands look ok ..except for the lume. Isn't that a hint of blued steel at the tip of the minute hand?

The white dialed versions had blued hands i think.

Got any pics of the caseback ?


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

louiswu said:


> I'm no expert, but all the centre-seconds versions i've seen have been white-dialed RAF issued...with numerals in a much smaller and neater font. A google image search for Longines 6b/159 should bring up a few examples of what i mean.
> 
> The case & hands look ok ..except for the lume. Isn't that a hint of blued steel at the tip of the minute hand?
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm no expert, but all the centre-seconds versions i've seen have been white-dialed RAF issued...with numerals in a much smaller and neater font. A google image search for Longines 6b/159 should bring up a few examples of what i mean.

The case & hands look ok ..except for the lume. Isn't that a hint of blued steel at the tip of the minute hand?

The white dialed versions had blued hands i think.

Got any pics of the caseback ?


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Actually... a little more research turned up another Longines just like that on another forum.

Just shows how much there is to learn in this game.

I agree about the positioning of the lume at 6..it don't look quite right.

Plus the caseback markings are odd. None of the ones i can find have a broadarrow.

They all have A.M. (Air Ministry) markings

(watch me find one that does have a broadarrow in about 5 mins)


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

louiswu said:


> Actually... a little more research turned up another Longines just like that on another forum.
> 
> Just shows how much there is to learn in this game.
> 
> ...


I am very quickly learning that it can be a minefield out there with these vintage military pieces :help:


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Steve66 said:


> I am very quickly learning that it can be a minefield out there with these vintage military pieces :help:


I know exactly what you mean. With so many frankens & fakes around it can be real tricky figuring out what's genuine and what aint. Makes it all the more difficult for us noobs to learn.

If you don't get any useful help here you might want to try the guys over at the MWR forum.

There'll be someone there who knows fer sure.

good luck


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well i've seen a few of these type of watches and usually the engraving on the back of the watch is of very good quality, much better than on yours, don't like the look of the "7"

They used to re-lume these during wartime, mainly on boat watches and ships chronometers, so it may have been re-lumed which would account for it being not perfect......

I would steer clear if you have an option on buying it, it really is a minefield, best to be cautious.......


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> Well i've seen a few of these type of watches and usually the engraving on the back of the watch is of very good quality, much better than on yours, don't like the look of the "7"
> 
> They used to re-lume these during wartime, mainly on boat watches and ships chronometers, so it may have been re-lumed which would account for it being not perfect......
> 
> I would steer clear if you have an option on buying it, it really is a minefield, best to be cautious.......


Would you pay Â£100.00 for it? I know that the movement is genuine.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well i guess thats probably what it's worth, it's not my thing though, up to you, if you want it then buy it, if you feel uneasy about it then save your money till something else comes along


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

The six does look strange but then all the numbers have a bit of an angle. I might just be more obvious with the six because the dot is directly below.


----------

